# Can I use regular bushing set for inlays?



## jmoore65 (Aug 14, 2008)

I'd like to do a simple heart shaped inlay into my daughter's night stand.

Can I use the existing PC style bushing set I have - or do I need an inlay kit?

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jim

Yes you can but it takes a lot of math,if it's worth doing it's worth doing it right  the kit below will have all you need to put the heart in place.

YouTube - 1207 Design & Inlay Kit From Milescraft

======



jmoore65 said:


> I'd like to do a simple heart shaped inlay into my daughter's night stand.
> 
> Can I use the existing PC style bushing set I have - or do I need an inlay kit?
> 
> ...


----------



## jmoore65 (Aug 14, 2008)

I picked up the Milescraft design/inlay kit. Instead of the heart inlay, my daughter picked one of the flower patterns.

I also found a chart of "convinient" bushing/bit sizes in Bill Hylton's book "Woodworking with the Router".

The turn-lock bushings are very easy to use though - I'm not sure my PC compatible bushings will get much use from now on.

Jim


----------



## Clouseau (Oct 12, 2009)

Milescraft has an adapter to go in your Turn-lock to use PC bushings. I have two older sets of Turn-locks and just got 2 adapters from Milescraft. Total bill was $6.xx US. See this post: http://www.routerforums.com/guide-bushings-templates/19805-milescraft-bushing-adapter.html


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

The proper kit costs very little, and when set up and used properly works perfectly.


----------

